# A toast to Peter Gabriel



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Perhaps not everybody's cup of tea, but the man has been successfully active in the music/entertainment/arts business since founding Genesis almost 50 years ago. I would guess that most people raised in the 80s are familiar with at least a few of the more popular tracks off of his multi-platinum album "So" (many of these same people might be horrified to know that it's already been 25 years since the album's release). Known as an innovator, showman and promoter of world music, Mr. Gabriel is also active in a variety of pet social projects. Love him or hate him, he's played an undeniably influential role in music both in the U.K and the U.S. and although not knighted like many of his contemporaries (John, McCartney, Jagger, Gilmour), I would certainly think he belongs among their ranks (not in title but in stature, I'll leave the titles to the Brits). After wrapping up a successful North American tour, he will now be starting the European leg and I'm happy to say that I've already purchased my tickets for the Geneve show in October. Did anyone happen to go to a U.S. concert? Anyone else planning on going over here?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll raise a glass to Mr. Gabriel and his music. A real musicians' musician, which is a relatively rare thing in pop/rock.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love Peter Gabriel and his music.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll join in with that sentiment. I first saw him with Genesis when a 6th Former (when I was a 6th Former) at Newcastle City Hall, in about 1972/3, then again a year or so later. Mad, but brilliant. "Visions of Angels" is still one of my favourite tracks.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

If interested, my second favourite loudspeaker manufacturer - Bowers & Wilkins - run an excellent site called Society of Sound. What's interesting about this site is it's run in conjunction with Gabriel's Real World Studios. It's a subscription based service however, most albums are presented in either Apple Lossless, or even better - studio master quality - 24bit 192kHz FLAC. Assuming you have the hardware to decode, they sound fantastic. Right up there with SACD - and perhaps better with streaming hardware advancements. Closest thing to vinyl in fact.

Anyhow, the link is below and take it from me as another Peter Gabriel fan - it offers another level of insight into his creativity and love of interesting music.

https://www.bowers-wilkins.co.uk/Society_of_Sound


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Phil Collins on the other hand epitomises all that is barren about modern music. No Jacket required? No ears required more like.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I despise and loath him (almost as much as another) for turning my favourite prog rock band, Genesis, into the Phil Collins pop group. If he'd stayed a drummer, and he was quite a good drummer, I'd have had some respect for him, but instead.....


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd like to call the last two gentlemen's hatred for Mr. P. Collins and raise them my own burning revulsion. Admittedly Genesis was only my third favourite band (Jethro Tull and Fairport Convention taking precedence, as they must to any music lover with a modicum of taste), but still. Seldom, if ever, has a band fallen further than from the sheer musical genius of _Selling England by the Pound_ and _The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway_ to such worthless offal as _Invisible Touch_ and _We Can't Dance_. Oh the iniquity!

Oh yes, Peter Gabriel. Seemingly a good guy and I like his stuff, but I'd have much preferred it if he'd stayed lead singer.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Ugh... Phil Collins should have been severely punished for that gated drum sound alone. And to think, there are some people who seriously contend that he was the best drummer/singer in rock history. (Levon Helm is the ONLY possible answer.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What's everyone favorite Peter Gabriel song?


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Howard said:


> What's everyone favorite Peter Gabriel song?


Quiet Steam.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Ugh... Phil Collins should have been severely punished for that gated drum sound alone. And to think, there are some people who seriously contend that he was the best drummer/singer in rock history. (Levon Helm is the ONLY possible answer.)


His interlude into solo music is a crime against humanity, however his drumming prowess can't - I'm afraid to say it - can't be argued against. The lad had talent. Agree wholeheartedly re: Levon Helm....

BTW, Phil Collins is sort of responsible for this moment of brilliance....


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Howard said:


> What's everyone favorite Peter Gabriel song?


 Visions of Angels


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like Games Without Frontiers


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Although lacking the depth, global vision & conceptual artistry of Peter Gabriel, Phil Collins was a much more acceptable "pop" star than Justin Bieber, Brittney Spears, etc. etc. & unlike these later day "musicians" I'm not usually repulsed enough to change the radio channel should a Collins' song come along & while most of his music borders on mediocrity, there are a few I'll even turn up.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

justonemore, the fact that Collins was a fundamentally sound (ha!) musician is part of what's so repulsive about the over-produced schlock he turned to. Bieber, Spears, et al., are just musical infants. They know not what they do. But Collins, he sinned with KNOWLEDGE of what he did.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> Ugh... *Phil Collins should have been severely punished for that gated drum sound alone*. And to think, there are some people who seriously contend that he was the best drummer/singer in rock history. (Levon Helm is the ONLY possible answer.)


+1

As to the best singer/drummer.. that would have to be my old mate Evo, who pounded the skins and growled the vocal on this hilarious heavy metal version of Frankie Goes To Hollywood´s smash hit Two Tribes´ :


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> justonemore, the fact that Collins was a fundamentally sound (ha!) musician is part of what's so repulsive about the over-produced schlock he turned to. Bieber, Spears, et al., are just musical infants. They know not what they do. But Collins, he sinned with KNOWLEDGE of what he did.


Exactly! Turning out rubbish, when you know it's rubbish, and when you know you could do better is so much worse.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

'Lacking depth', 'mediocre', 'sinful', 'rubbish' - quite clearly, Collins is not to the liking of some here. Personally, I'm indifferent to his music, while in my youth I was a great fan of Genesis. However, I would admit to a sneaking admiration for his commercial success, which I would guess must have completely eclipsed that of all his former Genesis band-mates put together.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

What was the quote about Elvis from his manager? "When I met Elvis he had a million dollars' worth of talent. Now he has a million dollars." Words to that effect. I'm sure that he has sheds full of money more than his erstwhile colleagues. Perhaps that's why he became a musician?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

When you see how wealthy certain musicians and rock stars have become, you have to conclude that at a certain level, purely financial considerations have influenced them at least some (if not most) of the time - acquiring such wealth doesn't just happen by chance.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always like Digging In The Dirt


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Go to 0:50. I imagine Mr. Collins's reaction to this thread would be about the same.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> When you see how wealthy certain musicians and rock stars have become, you have to conclude that at a certain level, purely financial considerations have influenced them at least some (if not most) of the time - acquiring such wealth doesn't just happen by chance.


Actually ´by chance´ is _exactly_ how it (the acquisition of wealth) happened in the music business, once upon a time.

All this is, of course, prior to Simon Cowell and his mindless pre-digested pap for people who don´t even like - let alone understand - music. Now its a simple formula to ´musical´success. And the world is much poorer for it. As example, The Doors* wouldn't have a cat in Hells chance of getting signed to a major label these days.

*insert cool, edgy and influential group of your choice here.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ "Just give me money, yeah, that's what I want - that's what I want."


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> ... The Doors* wouldn't have a cat in Hells chance of getting signed to a major label these days.


I would sign them to _my_ label.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> ^^ "Just give me money, yeah, that's what I want - that's what I want."


Good ol´Berry.



Langham said:


> I would sign them to _my_ label.


So would I. We should go into business together - Peter Grant style management: could be a whole lotta fun. :redface:


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Good ol´Berry.
> 
> So would I. We should go into business together - Peter Grant style management: could be a whole lotta fun. :redface:


Well I've nearly got the belly to be Grant, anyway. Have you got a gun?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> Well I've nearly got the belly to be Grant, anyway. Have you got a gun?


I´m going through customs shortly so it´s probably best if I say´no´.

Ask me again when I´m back in Blighty. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Although lacking the depth, global vision & conceptual artistry of Peter Gabriel, Phil Collins was a much more acceptable "pop" star than Justin Bieber, Brittney Spears, etc. etc.


If you were locked in a car headed to Florida for Spring Break in the mid 80s and had to listen to "Susudio" countless times, I think your opinion would be more nuanced. False choices of Phil vs Justin are just that...false.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

On the song credits for the album "So", Peter Gabriel refers to himself as "Prophet". When I first saw that, I said to myself, "Who is this guy?" But darn it, the songs from the album hold up. Great songs.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> If you were locked in a car headed to Florida for Spring Break in the mid 80s and had to listen to "Susudio" countless times, I think your opinion would be more nuanced. False choices of Phil vs Justin are just that...false.


Come now we mention only Susudio versus a whole cayelogue of albums. I stand by my oppinion. On the whole I would prefer Phil Collins to Bieber. The once a year


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Come now we mention only Susudio versus a whole cayelogue of albums.


"Susudio" calls in a lot of markers...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

justonemore said:


> Come now we mention only Susudio versus a whole cayelogue of albums. I stand by my oppinion. On the whole I would prefer Phil Collins to Bieber. The once a year


Collins' crimes extend far beyond the irritation of su-su-su-sudio. The man is a menace to society. Coming in the air tonight? Bah. South Park nailed him good and proper.

And he dumped his wife of ten years by fax, the little bald worm.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Gentlemen.... please.... take your Phil Collins fetish elsewhere! Now.... Listen to this... A Peter Gabriel cover of the Arcade Fire song "My Body Is a Cage"... It's stunning.....


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Gentlemen.... please.... take your Phil Collins fetish elsewhere! Now.... Listen to this... A Peter Gabriel cover of the Arcade Fire song "My Body Is a Cage"... It's stunning.....


Gabriel's amazing soundtrack to Last Temptation of Christ serves to enhance an already superb movie. :icon_smile:


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> And he dumped his wife of ten years by fax, the little bald worm.


Ok. Last of the "Phil Collins fetish" posts.

I'm not sure if you're purposely speading this "urban legend" or not, but the fax thing has been greatly exagerated. The divorce was years in the making & wasn't some type of surprise. Yes, some documents were sent by fax but not the initial filing. I would guess this is a rather standard practice & unless there are security concerns, I would think E-mail is used to send basic documentation nowadays as well.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

justonemore said:


> Ok. Last of the "Phil Collins fetish" posts.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're purposely speading this "urban legend" or not, but the fax thing has been greatly exagerated. The divorce was years in the making & wasn't some type of surprise. Yes, some documents were sent by fax but not the initial filing. I would guess this is a rather standard practice & unless there are security concerns, I would think E-mail is used to send basic documentation nowadays as well.


Oh it's just that I am readily prepared to believe any slur aimed at the despicable Collins. I understand he was heavily involved in seal culling and ethnic cleansing. Probably. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I also like Sledgehammer


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> I also like Sledgehammer


Me too Howard, and a wonderful innovative video that went with that song.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Oh it's just that I am readily prepared to believe any slur aimed at the despicable Collins.


One of your many admirable qualities.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Favorite song? From someone that seems to fit the bill as a "conceptual artist", it's hard to separate P.G.s work into "favorite songs". Who else could come up with the cabbage lady video for a song such as Solsbury Hill? Sure there are those that don't touch me personally as much as the others but still support a moment of reflection. Of course Sledgehammer & it's groundbreaking video figure among one of my favorites but then again, what song on "So" can be considered bad? Perhaps onr of my favorites is milgrams 37. Taken from a true experiment, it shows the dark side of humanity (the prevalent one in my thoughts). What makes it even better is that Gabriel would lead his audience through the song & motions thus prooving Milgrams experiment on obeying authority. We do what we're told indeed.. To me, "Us" was an album of raw emotion composed by someone not afraid to share their feelings on a variety of topics but could we argue any differently about "Car", "Scratch", "Melt", "Insecurity" etc.? The late album artist Storm Thorgerson once claimed Gabriel as the oddest he'd ever worked with...What an honor.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Steam


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw him for his third solo album tour in '80/'81 at the Tower Theater in Philadelphia.

Thought he was awesome at the time but his music is not currently on my play list.

If Shock the Monkey shows up on the radio I may turn it up though!!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I saw him for his third solo album tour in '80/'81 at the Tower Theater in Philadelphia.
> 
> Thought he was awesome at the time but his music is not currently on my play list.
> 
> If Shock the Monkey shows up on the radio I may turn it up though!!


Weren't you banned? :icon_smile_wink:

Welcome back wouldashoulda.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't stand most of his music (Genesis makes me cringe), but So is one of the best albums ever, one of the very few from that period that i still listen to. Interestingly, i dislike all the newer editions, which come with several more songs than the original US release. The original held together better.

And now i have kate bush's voice in my head...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

tocqueville said:


> I can't stand most of his music (Genesis makes me cringe), but So is one of the best albums ever, one of the very few from that period that i still listen to. Interestingly, i dislike all the newer editions, which come with several more songs than the original US release. The original held together better.
> 
> And now i have kate bush's voice in my head...


What's wrong with most of his music?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

HOWEVER,

I personally never liked Gabriel's voice or vocal antics or his often ridiculous lyrics.

And my two favourite Genesis albums are post-Gabriel 1. A Trick of the Tail 2. Wind & Wuthering


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

"I want to be your sledgehammer":aportnoy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Claybuster said:


> "I want to be your sledgehammer":aportnoy:


That was a good song.


----------

